# Coffee Forums UK Meet 28/09/13



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Despite working in TV, I am a crap camera man. I only decided to maker a video on the spur of the moment and forgot that my little camera always defaults a 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nick can't open this


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Type coffee forums into youtube....well made video and some funky music...thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice video with good music.

Great to watch for those of us who could not make it:good:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed the video, Nick. Nice one. Roll on Edinburgh.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the video Nick! Captures the day really well.

I'm glad you edited my poor skills to make it look like I knew what I was going! (only my opinion of course!). My agent will be in touch for my appearance fee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

For those of you looking for the video - try here >


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Video was great nice choppy editing that sums up an event - combined with nice music is definitely a great contribution and as mentioned in the general meet up day thread, is great to show people what potentially the next forum event will be like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Nick! Great to have you along and looks like everyone was enjoying themselves.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great editing.... you actually made my coffee making skill seem half decent


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great video, well edited. I particularly liked that Glenns milk jug knocking was in time with the music.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Enjoyed the video ( some seriously shiny things there) excuse my ignorance but what was in the small bottles on the bench?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mike 100 said:
 

> Enjoyed the video ( some seriously shiny things there) excuse my ignorance but what was in the small bottles on the bench?
> 
> Thanks


Glenn and Nadine brought along a box of aroma essences: http://www.espressoparts.com/LENEZDUCAFE_36 to test your ability to detect the complex array of aromas in coffee. One was basmati rice which Oop North got spot on - very impressive. He's now available for consultation!!


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Yet another of the many talents of the forum members. Great video and it really captured the feel of the day☕


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great video and good choice of music.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

mike 100 said:


> what was in the small bottles on the bench?


The aroma kit was correctly identified

I have a number of 6 bottle kits - some of which will be given away as Forum Prizes in the coming months and also available to purchase (£27 delivered)

Le Nez du Café includes 6 aromas in a small black cardboard box with a booklet.

The coffee collection includes 6 of the most typical aromas found in coffees.

It is important to be able to recognise aromas in order to master tasting.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Glenn and Nadine brought along a box of aroma essences: http://www.espressoparts.com/LENEZDUCAFE_36 to test your ability to detect the complex array of aromas in coffee. One was basmati rice which Oop North got spot on - very impressive. He's now available for consultation!!


unfortunateky it was the only thing I managed to identify correctly all day. Think I need to attend curry forum days rather than coffee...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Those bottle kits are very good indeed at getting your senses prepared for subtle notes before cupping coffee. They are very recommended to try


----------

